# Dowagiac/Niles area fishing?



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anyone know of some good places to go shore fishing from in the Dowagiac or Niles area? Unfortunately, I don't have a boat and neither do my buddies. Thanks, and keep those lines tight!


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

sorry i didn't see this earlier...

actually it depends on what you want to fish for...

for walleye the st. joe river is excellent between niles dam all the way to the mouth in st. joe harbor...

as well the smallies in the joe are out of this world...

obviously when in season the joe also has good to excellent runs of king, coho, and steelhead...

as far as lake fishing...

stone lake in cassopolis is good for bass from shore and bluegill too...

mill pond in dowagiac is a good panfish lake with some good access from shore...

if you're into brown trout fishing the dowagiac river has a good population of fish in it...

but if you're looking for lake fishing pm me for more info...

hope this is a start for ya...

mark


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Indian and Magician also produce. I'm sure the folks at Gunnels Bait would be more than willing to direct you also.

Good luck!

Marc


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks to those who responded. I'm going to try my luck today and tomorrow on my days off and see what I can catch. Thanks again.


----------



## Bluegillmaster (May 17, 2006)

Whats the best approach for walleyes and smallies in the St.Joe? And where? I have only fished at Berrien Springs.

Can you catch smallmouth in the Dowagiac River and Creek? Are Brown trout there year round?

What else is in the Dowagiac River and Creek, I have never fished it.

I would be wading or canoeing most likely. Although a 14ft jon boat is a possiblity.


----------

